# Crazy people and crazy ideas...



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

I've always thought that freedom of religion was also freedom from religion, in any case DKV, you know this doesn't belong on this site, tsk, tsk.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

I have to say that I agree with everything DVK was kind enough to post above.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is an example of a well written misleading headline.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I can not begin to tell you the number of crazy ideas this guy comes up with. The latest is gay assassination rings.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

This is an example of total crazy pizza disrespect.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Not crazy, just plain sick. How can you trust anyone?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

If you look up crazy in the dictionary you'll see a picture of this guy.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Seems to me that a lot of people that are in jail, should not be in jail. And many more not in jail, really should be.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Wasn't this supposed to be a site relative to wood working?
All this socio/politico stuff is making my head hurt.
DKV, you're better than this.
Bill


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Bill: seems to me you are reading the wrong posts. You should know by now that DKV posts stuff that gets your blood pressure to boil. Why do you just not read it, and save yourself some grief. This is the coffee lounge after all where us stressed guys get to relax and chill out.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

He already described himself above…"Not crazy, just plain sick". At least he realizes it (step 1 isn't it?).


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

DKV, I would like to thank you from the bottom of my passionate conservative heart for changing your avatar.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I thought that Deeks avatar was one of the better ones. Best President ever. You should be proud crank.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I really, really miss my old avatar. This is one that all real Americans can get behind and appreciate. Are you real?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I liked the gay looking Mr Majestyk one. Suited you.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Unfortunately this is ANOTHER baby in stroller case - not the one a few months back in Georgia


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Good thing New York City has some of the Strictest Gun Laws in the Country.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

The face behind the words.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

There is nothing crazy about this idea. It is time America went on a diet. Some parent will sue because their little fatso got hurt feelings.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

On the other hand we could give the tiny blimps a trophy/award/blue ribbon/something that would make them feel great about being a chubby chunkster. Win or lose, fat or skinny, smart or dumb everyone should get a trophy. A really good parent would tell everyone it's just a glandular problem.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Kool aid drinker? why do we listen…..


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jim,
I believe a man and woman have the right to choose.
I believe a gay person should have every right I have.
I believe a religious organization is not above the law.
I believe a child should not be molested by an adult.
I believe our children are too fat and need help.
I believe religion and government do not mix.

Jim, which of my beliefs do you disagree with? Help me to understand and just don't ignore this post. Your moral convictions are such that you took the time to comment on my kool aid drinking. I can learn from you.
Thanks,


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jim, I left out one of my beliefs.

I believe God (pick one) gave us air conditioning so we could watch football on a hot, September weekend in comfort.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

No way is this crazy. Know your enemy…


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah, we've all seen this info before. It's available on a medium called THE NEWS.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

red, if everyone followed my seven beliefs this would be a better world to live in for everyone. I have an eighth belief but most of you could not handle it. Your heads would explode…


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

I believe a man and woman have the right to choose.
I believe a gay person should have every right I have.
I believe a religious organization is not above the law.
I believe a child should not be molested by an adult.
I believe our children are too fat and need help.
I believe religion and government do not mix.

Amen to that!

BJ


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

BJ, you left one out…


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I believe God gave us a free will to make our own choices. Or, in other words, he have us enough rope to hang ourselves if we chose to.

DVK, you post are much more interesting when you talk about woodworking.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

DKV, I believe I've found a picture of your God!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

When I was a kid, somebody gave me a little ole strooch puppy…I really didn't want him, but I took him anyway…. At first he was a little stand-offish, but after a couple of days, here he come, wanting me to play with him and hold him…I'd push him away, but he'd come right back…..He just wanted a little morsel or a dog bone,or something, and then he was fine for a couple of days, and he'd start the same thing over again…When I didn't pay attention to him, he'd try to chew on me, and even tried to bite me to get attention….When he did that, I wipped his butt, and sent him to the back yard…..This went on for a while, until I finally got rid of him…. He wasn't good for much, and was more trouble than he was worth….


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Rick, this thread has nothing to do with puppies or butt wipin'. If you can't control yourself please do not troll my thread. Unless, you have something intelligent to add.
Thanks,


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I guess that Rick is not exactly the dog whisperer. I have had so many junk dogs and most of them turn out so fine with some loving. Loving and respect are the key words.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

To Jim Finn and Rick Dennington and all similar LJ's,

1. I believe a man and woman have the right to choose.
2. I believe a gay person should have every right I have.
3. I believe a religious organization is not above the law.
4. I believe a child should not be molested by an adult.
5. I believe our children are too fat and need help.
6. I believe religion and government do not mix.

When a person cannot post his/her thoughts without being harassed by the narrowed minded we are in trouble. Why is it that each individual cannot have their own thoughts without being made fun of? Why is it that some folks need to push their beliefs on others? Why is it that some folks believe that their beliefs are the right and true beliefs?

I am a firm believer that anyone can state their beliefs without fear. I also believe that debate is essential as long as it is courteous debate. My beliefs don't have to be your beliefs. Can you not understand and accept that? Are your inbred viewpoints so narrow and ingrained that you only accept those with your opinion? I truly feel sorry for you.

As far as this thread goes a couple have also stated this is a woodworking site. I agree and use it as such. However, it also has a forum for discussing things other than woodworking excluding religion and politics. I think this thread meets all criteria for inclusion to the non woodworking forum.

If you disagree with anything I have said please have the courage to state why. I will not have hurt feelings, remind you this is a woodworking site or make fun of you in a not so subtle post.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Good school to send your daughter to.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

DKV said, "When a person cannot post his/her thoughts without being harassed by the narrowed minded we are in trouble. Why is it that each individual cannot have their own thoughts without being made fun of? Why is it that some folks need to push their beliefs on others? Why is it that some folks believe that their beliefs are the right and true beliefs?

I am a firm believer that anyone can state their beliefs without fear. I also believe that debate is essential as long as it is courteous debate. My beliefs don't have to be your beliefs. Can you not understand and accept that? *Are your inbred viewpoints so narrow *and ingrained that you only accept those with your opinion?"

So, let me get this straight. I should be able to have my view points the same as you should be able to have yours.
OK. No problem with that. At all.

But since my viewpoints are different than yours, now I am INBRED?
What happened to being courteous?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Crank, the inbred statement applies to those that go out of their way to make me a believer of their beliefs. I can give some examples if you like. Sorry I was not clear on that. Now I am.
Thanks,


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Crank, any group that is ultra or extreme must be inbred to have such crazy ideas. How else do you explain a person with such paranoia and plain crazy ideas? Who in their right mind would say something like below?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I certainly can't explain some people, and that goes for people from either extreme; left or right..
But, DKV, are you not, by constantly expressing your beliefs, trying to make others believe the way you do?

I'm a Christian, conservative, from the South, male white straight guy.
I get the impression you would think that's makes me an idiot, regressive, racist, and a gay hater.

I don't care if you are a Christian, atheist, Buddhist, Muslim or what ever. Unless you condemn me for my beliefs.
I think the terms progressive and liberal are contradictory to the philosophy this country was based upon, but you certainly have a right to have your own socio-economic slant, precisely because of the philosophy this country was based upon.
Being from the South has absolutely nothing to do with one's intelligence.
I don't hate people of color. Unless they hate me first.
I disrespect racists of any color.
I have argued for years that gay couples should be treated equally from any tax, community property, or insurance and/or retirement perspective to straight couples. That's only fair. The sight of two guys making out freaks me out a little, but I don't condemn them for that; it's my problem, not theirs.

The one area where I do draw the line, personally is I believe an unborn child is a living thinking, feeling person and to cut it's spinal cord or inject it with lethal drugs while it is in the womb is murder. I do not believe women should have the unfettered right to kill their unborn babies unless there are mitigating circumstances like rape, incest, or for serious health reasons. I could be okay with something like a time limit, say 16 to 20 weeks after conception.

But, all this is just what I believe and how I think. Nobody asked me for my opinion and I don't know why I'm giving it, but there it is.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

And by the way, one can be a Christian and still accept evolution. I never had a problem resolving that. Folks who think the "seven days" referred to in the story of creation mean seven actual 24 hour days are narrow minded indeed.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

*So much for the VA being "better" or even different than AIG or Blue Cross!

Sorry your father is dead… I have to go pick up my new Mercedes that I special ordered.*


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

I think there is one thing that we haven't discussed here. Clearly DKV likes to throw out headlines to get conversation started here. Fine, but how about a headline and a well sighted source followed by your views. I believe I am of similar views to Crank, but I am a California born former surfer living in Arizona. I don't hate people who hate me. I just don't understand them. If we are going to have debates, lets at least present a little more information first. Otherwise this will become like facebook, the 21st century chain letter distribution system.

Oh, I also believe you have the right to your beliefs, and the right to voice them. I also hold dearly to my right to call you an idiot. Especially if you are.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

A jihadi rapper from Alabama who had a $5 million bounty put on his head by the FBI after he climbed the ranks of an al Qaeda-linked Somali militant group has reportedly been killed by members of his own organization.

Omar Hammami, known as Abu Mansoor Al-Amriki, or "the American," died in southern Somalia following several months on the run after a falling out with al-Shabab's top leader, the militants said early Thursday according to The Associated Press.

The 29-year-old became well known for posting YouTube videos of himself rapping.

There have been several reports of Hammami's death in the past. Speaking from the family home in Daphne, Ala., his father Shafik told NBC News that neither he nor Omar's mother Debra had had confirmation of his death.
Advertise | AdChoices

"We have been through this before," he said. "It has been a roller coaster and we have been through this before, so I don't know how to react. It's a difficult situation."

Hammami is believed to have entered Somalia in 2006 to join the Islamic militant group al-Shabab, which is trying to topple the country's government.

The group announced a formal merger with al Qaeda in February 2012 and the following month the U.S. put Hammami on its most-wanted terrorist list and offered a $5 million reward for information leading to his capture.

U.S. prosecutors charged him with providing material support to terrorists.

But early Thursday witnesses told Reuters that he had been shot in a dawn raid on the hideout he was sharing with a British fighter of Pakistani origin, known as Usama al-Britani.

"This morning al-Amriki and his comrades were attacked by well armed fighters,'' village resident Hussein Nur told the agency. "After a brief fight al-Amriki and his two colleagues were killed. Several of their guards escaped.''

Hammami previously expressed fear for his life in a Web video in March 2012 that publicized a growing rift between himself and the leadership of al-Shabab.

The first serious attempt on his life was made in April.

"Just been shot in neck by shabab assassin. not critical yet," Hammami tweeted after the attack, later writing that the leader of al-Shabab was sending in forces from multiple directions. 
Hammami accused al-Shabab's leaders of living extravagant lifestyles with the taxes fighters collect from Somali residents.

Although militants did not present proof of Hammami's death J.M. Berger, who runs the website Intelwire.com, told The Associated Press that he thought it was "very likely true."

"Hammami brought a lot of unwelcome outside scrutiny on Shabab from the international jihadist community," he told the AP. "His story will likely be a case study on what can go wrong when Westerners join jihadist movements."


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

57 is a map of Holland. What's that got to do with measles in Texas?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

If getting nailed to a cross is turning out just fine then I guess they are right.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

He needed to take some time off at the seaside resort. Feeding that many people can not be easy. Think of the cleanup and all those tiny fish bones…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Now this is a great idea.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Not so great…


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Deek - interesting compared with the New York news story that Muslims aren't allowed in beauty pageants.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Very, very cool…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

He is evil, of course he's going to deny it.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I feel the drug trials going smoother already, thank god the FDA can send a 160 characther twitter feed… Cancer cure, here we come!!

gee do we get to vote down new drugs by measuring likes vs dislikes?


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

^Thank goodness he didn't receive any injuries lower down.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-QNXpMOa5-2c/TmmpBlHKwJI/AAAAAAAAAHw/4MnC-MDHDiE/s640/bachmann-bat-********************-crazy.jpg


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)




----------

